# Novel Series Collaboration Idea



## Shouden (Feb 19, 2011)

I was thinking about doing a novel series about the 4 horses of apocalypse and am interested in working together with some other writers. I don't really have any of the details worked out, as there are at least 2 or 3 other novels I want to write before that, but, it would be fun, I think.

EDIT:

Legend tells of 4 horses of not-so noble blood and entrusted with  unimaginable power by God Himself. It is said that anyone who touches  them will suffer the effects of their power and you can always tell when  one of them is near by as the air will change to suit their  personality. But, these horses, as always with God's chosen, come from  more humble beginnings.

Conquest - This white horse shines like a trophy in a case and would  seem fitting for a noble knight to be riding to rescue a maiden. And  that knight could easily do so with this arrogant beast.

War - It is said his fur is stained with the blood of everyone who died  in battle. That is why his coat is a deep crimson. When ever he's  around, it would seem that the whole earth is at war with itself as all  manner of weather and thunder and lightning rain down. When he's angry,  he sets the ground around him on fire.

Famine - A horse that is black as the blackest night. Although he moves  silently, the plagues and disease he brings with him aren't so silent.  It is said that he erased an entire town just by stopping by for some  much needed water.

Death - A ghostly pale horses with no eyes and hell itself constantly  chasing it. Death is the most powerful of the 4. Anyone who touches him  will instantly die and it is also not wise to ride behind him or be  consumed by the demons of hell. Death is said to also posses the power  to change into a ghostly mist.

Each horse was sent to one of the four corners of the globe to bring their curses upon the land


----------



## Altamont (Feb 19, 2011)

Hm...tell me more.


----------



## Reiter (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmm, _Good Omens_?  But yes, more details, please. I'm curious as to how you intend to divide the workload and reconstitute it into a coherent whole.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, since it's a Collab, then I'd want to work with the other authors. But I was thinking one author take a horse and do the story. And, really, the storylines don't have to cross at all, so, each author could make up their own.

EDIT: added a preview I came up with.


----------



## Reiter (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay, that's a much clearer picture. I wasn't clear if you wanted to do a sort of Terry Pratchett-Neil Gaiman thing, where the authors would basically write segments and pass the document on to the next guy for him to continue, or if you wanted to do an anthology-type format, like this here.

Probably a stupid question, but do we have to stick to those specifics? I imagine each writer would want to create/interpret their horse entirely on their own. But that's just me.


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 20, 2011)

I think I could do that... yeah...



Shouden said:


> But I was thinking one author take a horse and do the story. And, really, the storylines don't have to cross at all, so, each author could make up their own.


So, if we each take a horse, then, I'll have War I guess. But, when you say "the whole earth is at war with itself" does that mean just the weather, or the people, too?


----------



## Shouden (Feb 21, 2011)

People, too. And I never really thought about the whole "different interpretation thing."

I just think if well written, it could make for a cool anthology. But...For now, I'm not quite ready to work on this. Like I said, I've got a couple more novels I want to write BEFORE this anthology. But, at least we got a discussion going.

Also, If so desired, to make it more interesting, Conquest could be changed to Pestilence.


----------

